# Motorbike Ride 12/29/19 | Arcadia, CA | 64th Annual Motor Excursion



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 28, 2019)

Posting on behalf of @oddball - A great event and ride in Arcadia, CA tomorrow 12/29/19 - the car show is 1932 and older so we're looking for riders to represent with early bicycles as well - BUT all riders and classic bicycles are welcome. Check out the flyer below and the link - looks like great weather tomorrow! 

Meet at Monrovia Library Park at 7:00 a.m. 
321 S Myrtle Ave, Monrovia, CA 91016

64th Annual Motor Excursion


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2019)

I'll be there... and hoping to have a ladies 20's Columbia ready as well. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2019)

I’m good to go!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1115642
> I’m good to go!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2019)

A few shots from another day in the life.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2019)

Life is good!


----------



## stoney (Dec 29, 2019)

Very cool, thanks for taking the time to take and post the pics.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 29, 2019)

What a wonderful day in life 
  Thanks for sharing


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks for putting this together Cliff. We're happy to both finally have period bikes to join in with this year. The show never disappoints with so many awesome pieces of early American transportation in running condition. Can't wait to see what shows up next year....


----------



## oddball (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks  to everyone that rode, my effort payed off. And thank you Marty and Mike for posting photos


----------

